# 8+ hours of tapes Glenn Gould recording Brahms + at home and testing pianos



## kevink (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi guys,
I just wanted to share these fascinating tapes of Glenn Gould in the recording studio recording Brahms, and more! I stumbled across them and decided to upload them onto Youtube. 




What do you think? I noticed how he does many short takes, some less than 20 seconds long. Is he unique in this aspect?


----------

